# Tyres/chains



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All

I have been reading about winter tyres and chains on the site and with the news that Germany insists that you have winter tyres fitted during the winter period. I have never fitted winter tyres or snow chains. I have a front wheel drive tag axle m/h.

Do I need winter tyres/chains all round or just on the drive wheels.

Neil


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

German traffic laws changed recently to make winter tyres a legal requirement at certain times of year.

They do require all axles to be so fitted. 

The law remains a bit vague, as it doesn't define exact dates from & to, there is a general understanding that between November and Easter is the "winter" season. You can be fined for using "summer" tyres on roads covered in snow/ice. Check your actual tyres though - if they show "M + S" on the sidewall they will be ok - see this from the AA:

Tyres *
On the 4th December 2010, new regulations regarding winter tyre requirements were introduced in Germany.
This new regulation applies to all motorised vehicles using roads in Germany, including those registered abroad, so vehicles registered in the United Kingdom are affected. It is now prohibited to use summer tyres in Germany during winter weather conditions - summer tyres are predominantly fitted to vehicles in the United Kingdom.
Winter weather conditions include black ice, snow, ice, slush and hoarfrost. Please bear in mind that these conditions may also be present even if the temperature is above 0 degrees.
German law specifies that the tyres must be winter tyres or all season tyres designed for use in wintry conditions. Suitable tyres will normally be marked 'M+S', however these can also be marked with a snow flake or snowy mountains symbol.
Motorists, whose car is equipped with summer tyres may not take the car on the road in winter weather conditions. Motorists in violation face fines of €40. If they actually obstruct traffic, the fine is €80. You may also be prevented from continuing your journey unless the tyres are changed or the weather conditions change.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

NeilandDebs said:


> I have a front wheel drive tag axle m/h.


If it is fwd, then it is not a tag axle


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Tyres all round

Chains just on driven wheels. (though optional on front if you are RWD)

We have winter tyres and chains


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Winter tyres are fab - amazed at the difference they make in both ice and snow. 

A great safety feature and I would be quite happy if they were made compulsory in this country for winter use.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought a tag axle just meant you had 3 wheels on each side, particularly with a Fiat.

Joe


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The requirement for winter tyres and/or snow chains in winter conditions is prevelent throughout Europe and is growing. In the south of Italy they recently introduced the requirement on some high altitude roads. We have decided to replace all seven (ouch!) of our tyres with full winter compound tyres and use them all year round. This does increase the wear rate but as the ones we have (bog standard cargo van tyres) are beginning to crack on the sidewalls at five years old but still with 5mm or so of thread, we are guessing that old age will take effect before tyre wear.

With regard to the OPs original post, we think that you must have winter compound tyres fitted to all wheels and this makes sense because the grip variation will be quite large. For chains, the legal requirement is that these are fitted to all driven wheels but you will get better traction if fitted to driven and steered wheels. We will probably go for just two of our four driven rear wheels but then again we don't Ski and we don't go winter mountaineering, so we will only need chains when they are legally required to be carried. We don't intend to use them except in emergency.

It is worth doing as much research as you can to decide the best 'fit' for your circumstances and your intended use.

P&L


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi ,

Having done the research 2 years ago I have run on Vanco Winter 2 tyres all year round since and they are brilliant too.

As I understand Austria (and maybe others too) do not consider M & S tyres winter tyres UNLESS they have the Snowflake Motif. So beware on purchase is my advice.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

joedenise said:


> I thought a tag axle just meant you had 3 wheels on each side, particularly with a Fiat.
> 
> Joe





> A tag axle is a dead axle situated behind a drive axle.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axle


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

so what do you call a fiat with 3 axles

joe


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

How about "Triat"


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Or maybe a double-tag :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
4 months ago I replaced 4 of the tyres. Just have the 2 drive wheels to re boot now. Will be getting winter tyres for that axle.
Will also be getting a set of chains for the front wheels.
My vehicle does have 3 axles hence it being a tag axled m/h.
I understood that vehicles with 4 wheels on the rear axle was known as a twin axled vehicle.


----------

